
Build your own GPU compiler with libNVVM (using LLVM IR subset) - alok-g
http://on-demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2013/presentations/S3185-Building-GPU-Compilers-libNVVM.pdf
======
alok-g
See also: <http://nvidia.fullviewmedia.com/gtc2013/0319-230C-S3185.html>
(Presentation recording with audio)

